# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Guided meditations not work for me halp

## Charles3

Hi everyone. I am finding that guided meditations aren't working for me. I try to follow along but I can't. It is playing but my mind doesnt go along at all. I used to be so much better at visualizing what they said to, or focusing on what they said to, but lately when I try, I don't get into it. Even just simple body scans or focus on your breathing ones. 

I want them to work. I know I have to kinda participate in them for it to work but I find that I can't, or won't but can't get myself to. 

Anyway thanks. I used to do guided meditations more and it helped me relax a lot. So I wanted to be able to "access" the way that felt once again.

----------


## Phased

What about unguided meditation? How often do you just meditate? Maybe step back from guided meditation for a while and see if that helps at all - then once you're feeling comfortable with that again give guided a shot again.

----------


## Charles3

> What about unguided meditation? How often do you just meditate? Maybe step back from guided meditation for a while and see if that helps at all - then once you're feeling comfortable with that again give guided a shot again.



Thanks Phased! I do regular meditation a couple times a day for varying amounts.

----------

